# This is sooo funny lol



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Men Doing Dressage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De0vL53EDgU


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

****

THIS.IS.GREAT!

Thank you so much for sharing!! I laughed so hard!!


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 8, 2007)

That is so funny LOL :lol:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

HAHAHA! :lol: That was so funny, I loved it! :lol:


----------



## horsie24 (Feb 12, 2007)

HAHHAHA .. it looks like me and my friends when we were little .. without the man part .. and i like to believe that we were much more skilled in the horseless riding area =P you should have seen us jump! haha


----------



## justcallmekate (Feb 17, 2007)

****! I used to do that to prepare for Dressage competitions. It works if you have to learn a pattern quick.

My friends and I also did that when we were little, horsie24. We were much better than those guys. No, seriously, we were. ROFL.


----------



## horsie24 (Feb 12, 2007)

it was soo much fun, we would make up dressage tests and put the letters on cardboard and put string in a big rectangle to make an arena. we also used pretty much anything we had for jumps, if anyone caught us doing it they would probably ask us to design courses for them lol, they were pretty darn good! .. ahhh the olden days .. even though im still pretty darn young lol


----------



## mickey (Feb 23, 2007)

It was very funny :lol: loved it


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

hahahahaha that was so funny **** the horses expression aww such a sweet horse and such hilarious men hahaha i wayched it 4 times lol its that funny


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

oh my heck, I thought it was funny but i was practicly bawling at the horses expression! :lol:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I just love it! :lol: I watch it alot!


----------



## Giddy-up (Mar 3, 2007)

PML


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

OM GOODNESS I JUST ABOUT CACKED MYSELF!!


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

lol :lol: x


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

lol haha!!brilliant..it had every1 at my house cracking up..even my friend sophie who aint horsey thought it was quite funny lol
xxx


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Thats awesome!!!! I laughed so loud the library lady almost kicked me out!!1


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

I LOVED IT!!!!! SOME THING MY OLD (MALE ) RIDDING INSTRUCTOR WOULD DO!!!


----------

